# Needing help coding a human bite.



## msmack94 (Jul 25, 2011)

3 yr old brought in by dad, Patient bit by a 10 yr old eight months ago who was very sick at that time. The bite wound created deep puncture wound over her cheek. dad is concerned if the pt contracted any infectious disease through the contact. That girl was their neighbour. pt does not have any fever , chills, wt loss. he is very playful, no illness noted in last 8 months.

This pt was also given a test for hepatitis and HIV


----------



## clairem348 (Jul 25, 2011)

code wound, open by site, complicated,  plus E code for human bite


----------



## AllisonDisessa (Jul 25, 2011)

Code open wound on face 873 - 4th didget is required for site (cheek)  873.1 
E-Code for Human Bite   E928.3
Contact or exposure to communicable diseases (other viral diseases) V01.79


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jul 26, 2011)

873.51 ?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 26, 2011)

The patient was bit 8 months ago, and is just now being brought in for evaluation.  If no problems are noted and only precautionary tests then you have V codes for screening for the hepatitis and the HIV.  There is no exposure to a viral disease documented and no open wound 8 months later.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jul 26, 2011)

The patient was bit 8 months ago. I missed this one.


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jul 27, 2011)

mitchellde said:


> The patient was bit 8 months ago, and is just now being brought in for evaluation.  If no problems are noted and only precautionary tests then you have V codes for screening for the hepatitis and the HIV.  There is no exposure to a viral disease documented and no open wound 8 months later.



I'd have to agree, if it was 8 months ago chances are the wound is closed.


----------



## msmack94 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your responses!


----------



## jhawthorne (Jan 27, 2014)

*Human bite*

Need help coding a simple one

patient comes in for a human bite  the bite was done by a special needs child  injury is localized at the right forearn , that which did break the skin patientexperienced mild to moderate discomfort 

please help asas


----------

